# Transmission Lab Analysis



## NorthGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

2014 Diesel Transmission Lab Analysis Report attached. Owner's manual has no service interval for normal service, but 45k miles for severe. I do some short trips and highway mountain driving.

Tranny shifts like new, but lab report shows high metal wear. This transmission has always been jerky around 25-35 mph under light load.

Did a 4x drain and fill with Valvoline Maxlife. Planning on a shorter drain interval next time.

Should I be concerned about the metals?


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

I would not be concerned. Not that I have ever done any lab testing, but I had a car that I waited until 165K miles before I bother dropping the pan and replacing the filter. The magnets where filthy! I cleaned them off and drive the car for another 97K miles before the transmission finally went.

My point being is that I often see "metal shavings" as an alleged reason to rebuild a transmission even when there are no apparent issues, and view it as a scam. Having written that, at least on some GM transmissions, like the one in my 1999 Alero, there is a TSB about metal shavings getting to the point where they magnet already has all it can hold, and after that, the shavings stick to the solenoid bodies, which isn't good.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Curious to know why you chose Valvoline Maxlife?

I think you might be the first to do so. Most around here haven’t stayed with the OEM Aisin AW-1 or gone with Amsoil Signature Series.

My tranny started to act up at 122,000 KM and was replaced at 146,000 KM. Seems like you’re on a better path than I was. But your coastal climate is much milder than my continental temperature extremes.


----------



## NorthGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

Booger said:


> I would not be concerned. Not that I have ever done any lab testing, but I had a car that I waited until 165K miles before I bother dropping the pan and replacing the filter. The magnets where filthy! I cleaned them off and drive the car for another 97K miles before the transmission finally went.
> 
> My point being is that I often see "metal shavings" as an alleged reason to rebuild a transmission even when there are no apparent issues, and view it as a scam. Having written that, at least on dome GM transmissions, like the one in my 1999 Alero, there is a TSB about metal shavings getting to the point where they magnet already has all it can hold, and after that, the shavings stick to the solenoid bodies, which isn't good.


I wouldn't bother rebuilding the tranny unless it was completely shot. This one still works well. Thnx


----------



## NorthGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

Tomko said:


> Curious to know why you chose Valvoline Maxlife?
> 
> I think you might be the first to do so. Most around here haven’t stayed with the OEM Aisin AW-1 or gone with Amsoil Signature Series.
> 
> My tranny started to act up at 122,000 KM and was replaced at 146,000 KM. Seems like you’re on a better path than I was. But your coastal climate is much milder than my continental temperature extremes.


Price. It was $33 (CAN$) for a 5 litre jug at Walmart. AW-1 was about $40/litre at GM. That would have been $400. I called Valvoline and they confirmed it was compatible. I have read that Toyota dealers sell AW-1 at a reasonable price, but didn't check.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NorthGuy said:


> Price. It was $33 (CAN$) for a 5 litre jug at Walmart. AW-1 was about $40/litre at GM. That would have been $400. I called Valvoline and they confirmed it was compatible. I have read that Toyota dealers sell AW-1 at a reasonable price, but didn't check.


Yep, AW-1 is crazy expensive from GM. But it is available directly from Aisin or as you point out Toyota.



https://aisinaftermarket.com/uploads/evq1y5in_ATF-0WS_Product_Annoucement_copy.pdf



@boraz as you’re in the same geography, what ATF are you using?


----------



## NorthGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

Tomko said:


> Yep, AW-1 is crazy expensive from GM. But it is available directly from Aisin or as you point out Toyota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! Next time I will likely use AW fluid. Not keen on substitutes.

Also, the fluid that was in the transmission was very dirty. I wouldn't recommend 'fill for life', regardless of normal service use only.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NorthGuy said:


> Thanks for the link! Next time I will likely use AW fluid. Not keen on substitutes.
> 
> Also, the fluid that was in the transmission was very dirty. I wouldn't recommend 'fill for life', regardless of normal service use only.


Yep, it goes dark very fast on these transmissions. Not as indicative of wear as we’re accustomed to seeing on say a Turbo-Hydramatic running Dexron. That’s why Aisin sells these test strips to assess the quality of fluid.



https://aisinaftermarket.com/uploads/kacjs8fw_FEB-2018_ATF-ZZ1PB.pdf


----------



## NorthGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

Tomko said:


> Yep, it goes dark very fast on these transmissions. Not as indicative of wear as we’re accustomed to seeing on say a Turbo-Hydramatic running Dexron. That’s why Aisin sells these test strips to assess the quality of fluid.
> 
> 
> 
> https://aisinaftermarket.com/uploads/kacjs8fw_FEB-2018_ATF-ZZ1PB.pdf


Interesting, never heard of test strips. I would have changed the fluid anyways I think, but next time I might use these. Are they universal? Can I use them on my Allison 1000?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NorthGuy said:


> Interesting, never heard of test strips. I would have changed the fluid anyways I think, but next time I might use these. Are they universal? Can I use them on my Allison 1000?


That I don’t know. But @boraz might.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Yep, AW-1 is crazy expensive from GM. But it is available directly from Aisin or as you point out Toyota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive been using the ford aw-1 since 30,000 kms....its $8.50 a liter


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomko said:


> That I don’t know. But @boraz might.


we never tested any trans fluid, the allisons in our haul trucks went 12,000 hrs before the 1st clutch packs went....they were full warranty, full replacement

the allisons in our 1 tons never broke, errything else in the trucks did, front ends, rear ends, tcases, dpfs, egrs, motors, etc


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Pentosin ATF1 LV. Super affordable on Rock Auto


----------



## kitfox (Aug 6, 2014)

NorthGuy said:


> 2014 Diesel Transmission Lab Analysis Report attached. Owner's manual has no service interval for normal service, but 45k miles for severe. I do some short trips and highway mountain driving.
> 
> Tranny shifts like new, but lab report shows high metal wear. This transmission has always been jerky around 25-35 mph under light load.
> 
> ...


I also use Valvoline Maxlife ATF, it shifts great. I did the same research as you and also contacted Valvoline to make sure it was compatible. Its worked great, inexpensive, meets the spec and I can find it at Walmart. I have over 75000 trouble free miles.


----------



## Booger (Oct 18, 2020)

Tomko said:


> Curious to know why you chose Valvoline Maxlife?


Valvoline Maxlife seems to work fine in a lot of cars. It's reasonably priced and readily available. Plus there is the aspect of only keeping around one half empty jug vs several.


----------

